# February Voting Poll PART 2



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

When you cast your Votes for the February Photo Contest, be sure you vote in *Both *polls.

There are so many Great entries, two polls had to be created.

*Here is the link to vote in February Voting Poll Part #1-*

February Voting Poll | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)

*18 Members have voted in Voting Poll #1, only 8 have voted in Poll #2*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The votes are rolling in. 18 members have voted in* PART 1*. 12 Members have voted in *PART 2*.

Please be sure to vote in *BOTH* polls before they close on Feb 27, 2022.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This poll will close: Tomorrow at 6:01 PM


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations to *aesthetic *for having the winning photo in the February Photo Contest.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the entries were wonderful!


----------

